# Pain Managment question-64420 & 64421



## susie59 (Jun 17, 2011)

I am still a little confused over these two codes and how they are to billed appropriately. I would really appreciate some guidance. 

T8/9/10/11/12 were all injected. What would be the proper coding? Would 64420 be used for the first level followed by 64421 with a modifier? Would 64421then be billed more than once? 



Thank you for your help with this.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 17, 2011)

“Single” injection refers to a single nerve block, so code 64420 should be reported."

Above is from AMA CPT Assistant describing a single injection representing 64420, the multiple intercoastal block would be multiple injections (64421) but due to the fact the descriptor describes multiple injections under the single CPT, it is understood that 64421 encompasses multiple injections with reporting of only one unit of service.


----------

